# Gamesmakers - what will you be putting in your bag?



## abbijay (19 July 2012)

Ok, being the obsessive compulsive type I am writing a packing list for what to put in my bag everyday and I just wondered what the rest of you considered to be the things you won't manage without for the day? 
My list so far is accreditation, oyster, money, phone, keys, water bottle, fruit or snack bar, pen, camera and sunglasses/sun cream if I'm feeling optomistic!


----------



## Xander (19 July 2012)

What Abbijay said plus some string,wipes, paracetamol and a hairbrush. If I can figure out a way to smuggle in a large gin and tonic I'll ba taking one of those too.


----------



## smashed (19 July 2012)

abbijay said:



			Ok, being the obsessive compulsive type I am writing a packing list for what to put in my bag everyday and I just wondered what the rest of you considered to be the things you won't manage without for the day? 
My list so far is accreditation, oyster, money, phone, keys, water bottle, fruit or snack bar, pen, camera and sunglasses/sun cream if I'm feeling optomistic!
		
Click to expand...

Why Oyster? You get free london travel zones 1-9 for the day don't you?


----------



## Xander (19 July 2012)

The volunteers get oystercards for the duration of the games.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 July 2012)

More importantly, why string Xander?!!  Curious now


----------



## Xander (19 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			More importantly, why string Xander?!!  Curious now 

Click to expand...

String is really useful. What if my trouser belt gives up the ghost or the laces in my trainers fail?  Sadly I won't be able to take anything to cut it with so my plan may not work out.
(it's a reference to when I first started riding - never go out hacking without money for the phone, a spare stirrup leather and some string)


----------



## kiritiger (19 July 2012)

This is really useful, thanks! I hadn't really thought too much about it to be honest as I'm not due to be a Games Maker until the beginning of September.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 July 2012)

Xander said:



			String is really useful. What if my trouser belt gives up the ghost or the laces in my trainers fail?  Sadly I won't be able to take anything to cut it with so my plan may not work out.
(it's a reference to when I first started riding - never go out hacking without money for the phone, a spare stirrup leather and some string) 

Click to expand...


Now that really WILL identify us as country bumpkins - not the wellies on our feet, but the baling twine around our waists 

Rural and proud of it!


----------



## kinglouis (19 July 2012)

add a large Union Jack flag & waterproofs, if I carry the latter round for the 4 days we are there it is guarenteed to be sunny!!!


----------



## Faithkat (19 July 2012)

Paracetamol and tissues as well as stuff other people have mentioned but at this rate I think we are going to need a magic bag like Hermione has in HP!!!!!


----------



## Count Oggy (19 July 2012)

Paracetamol and tissues as well as stuff other people have mentioned but at this rate I think we are going to need a magic bag like Hermione has in HP!!!!!
 They'd love that at security!!


----------

